# Por Larranaga (Cuba) Petit Coronas Cigar Review - PLPC



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great smoke and a good value. About to order another 50 Cab as I only have 5 left from the Cab I'm smoking on and another on deck from Aug 08 when...

Read the full review here: Por Larranaga (Cuba) Petit Coronas Cigar Review - PLPC


----------

